# Waxing fiasco - did I damage myself? Update #6



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I purchased these wax strips called MOOM. I used them on my legs before with no problem. In a moment of insanity I decided to wax my, um, lady bits, and things are not pretty. I don't know what happened. I am RED where I waxed (yesterday) and I have lots of little red dots where the hairs? were. I also have these big purple spots which my DH says look like really bad bruises. After waxing I put the oil that came with the wax on, showered, and put more oil/lotion on after.

What happened? I didn't have a reaction to it on my legs. The area (next day) is still sore and tender and just looks - wrong.

I can't shave that area b/c of terrible ingrown hairs. I've had it lasered 3 times! and it was expensive, painful, and not all that effective. If I leave it alone it drives me crazy, so now I am left with tweezing. Ugh.

Is there anything I can do to help the redness go away? I'm still not sure what the issue is, so I don't really know how to go about fixing it if you know what i mean.

Ouch.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I would give it time. That's happened to me trying to wax before, too. The red dots are from the follicles being pulled out. You may want to try a professional waxing. I have noticed that sugaring is less painful than waxing was. Next day, at least.


----------



## onegirloneboy (Oct 30, 2009)

I feel your pain. I had a similar experience last year, but it was at a professional place. For me the red was irritated hair follicles, the purple was bruises. It took about a week to get back to normal. I did mine right before we left on a cruise.... It hurt so bad I couldn't even put my arms down, where they did my underarms, for 2 days.

I couldn't shave either because of ingrown hairs until I started using Coochy cream to shave with. It is a bit expensive but totally worth it, no red dots no ingrown hairs anymore!!!


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

It will get better! The first time I was ever waxed it probably took a week or so to not look like a major injury, but it was better every time after that.

What we do as women, huh?


----------



## BunnyMcFluff (Apr 20, 2006)

No help on the waxing, but I've been successful using magic cream (ONLY the kind with aloe) on my...er...bits. Works great.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Help! Now my skin is starting to peel or flake off in certain areas! The rest is looking better, but having skin flake off is scaring me.


----------



## onegirloneboy (Oct 30, 2009)

mine did the peeling and flaking thing too. Just the dead skin coming off. Consider it a really painful exfoliation.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been pondering whether or not to try waxing. You just convinced me. NO. Hope you heal up soon.


----------



## 2xand2y (Sep 13, 2009)

Another vote for Magic cream! It's the only thing that has ever worked for me.


----------



## nmelanson (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm happily hairy... but I live in a community where this is accepted







. Hope you recover soon!


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

I would go and get it done profesionally, they have a different type of wax they use on the lady station that works a bit better than the strips.

The purple spots are bruising from yanking on the strips, I get them sometimes on my thighs if they pull too hard.

The red spots are from the hair follicles being pulled out. They'll go away.

I can't shave either because of sensitive skin, but if you go and get waxed, they'll use hard wax (applied with a stick and pulled off by itself after it hardens a bit)

It hurts, but after you've done it a few times it doesn't hurt as bad. Just get it done before it gets too long. I like the hard wax because it only pulls on the hair, not on the skin. So it hurts, but not in that horrible ripping way the strips do.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Red spots are hair follicles, totally normal for the first 48 to 72 hours depending on your skin sensivivity. Purple is bruising, you would not get that with professional.

Also, my professional uses a less hard/more flexible purple colored for my lady bits. Also - Finipil 100 is the BOMB for less grow back between appointments


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BunnyMcFluff* 
No help on the waxing, but I've been successful using magic cream (ONLY the kind with aloe) on my...er...bits. Works great.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xand2y* 
Another vote for Magic cream! It's the only thing that has ever worked for me.

So how does the magic cream work? I can't find the ingredients anywhere online. Is it like Nair? I have extremely sensitive skin and Nair gave me NASTY chemical burns. Do you know what's in it?

The company's website doesn't say anything and they never responded to my email.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

I have extremely sensitive skin and I had the same reaction the one and only time I ever tried waxing. And that was on my legs, not my junk! I Naired once and it just about killed me. Terrible pain, terrible burns.

I shave with hair conditioner instead of a shaving cream because even Kiss My Face (supposedly all natural) cream gives me a burning sensation on my lady parts. I follow this up with lotion and if I see red bumps starting the next day, I hit them with a witch hazel astringent pad. I also try to use a new razor every couple of shaves and switch the older razor to armpit/leg duty. I buy the disposable razors with different colored handles so I can keep track. This is the only system that has ever worked for me to get the hair off without causing me severe pain and/or ingrown hairs.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I use Magic, I might be able to dig up my can of it later and read the label. I used Nair once and, oy the burn! Magic doesn't burn for me unless I forget about the time and don't wash it off when I am supposed to. I love that stuff!


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

How is the regrowth with the Magic powder? Is it long lasting - like a wax, or a daily thing like shaving? Does all the hair regrow?

I am almost convinced to try it.


----------



## BunnyMcFluff (Apr 20, 2006)

In my experience, the regrowth is softer than shaving but the effect isn't as long lasting as a wax. If you try it be VERY SURE you use only the one with aloe, and make sure to do a test patch 48 hours+ in advance.

I have always heard that the key to avoiding bumps/ingrown hairs after shaving is vigorous exfoliation, such as with a loofah sponge/washcloth.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Magic Powder is like a combination of the chemicals used in curly perms and relaxers. Each chemical breaks different bonds in the hair. One by itself would not dissolve the hair, but the two together do. I think it's calcium or sodium hydroxide and amonium thioglycolate. Not really super natural, but it does work really well. It's designed for use by black men on their beards, to avoid razor bumps. I buy it for my 15yo ds, and I use it on my knees sometimes to avoid ingrown hairs.

Oh, and it's really cheap, like 2 or 3 bucks in the grocery store, even less in Walmart.


----------

